# favorite pop singer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan Ferry and roxy music, this music is so classy, i love his voice, more than this put a smile in my face each time i lisen to it, slave to love is good, avalon is soso but i like it.

You guys like Bryan Ferry ?

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beth Gibbons of Portishead = just pure genius


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

"More Than This" is perhaps the most beautiful and far reaching of Ferry's works. But I also enjoy the early stuff. "In Every Dream Home a Heartache" is chilling. I don't exactly define Roxy Music as pop though. Rather some of it is kind of avant-garde faux pop, if that makes any sense. 

If I were to define pop as radio friendly (not progressive rock or very non-mainstream) my favorite "pop" singer might be Ivan Doroschuk of Men Without Hats. His range seems to be about half an octave, but that baritone tone! That inflection! His ability to write the most deceptively simple yet memorable melodies is beyond human.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am a great fan of Bryan Ferry's work... with both Roxy Music (first five albums) and his early solo releases. Some of his more recent efforts have caught my ear, such as As Time Goes By. As much as I enjoy his work, there remains much that has yet to enchant me as strongly as my favourites have.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a Roxy snob - first four albums but very little else - the variety was amazing. There was very little adventure after this - half of the Manifesto album showed promise but after then it was Wine Bar Roxy. Same goes for Ferry's solo output - I loved the way he re-worked stuff on his first few solo albums but after that, nope.

'Where my Studebaker takes me, that's where I'll make my stand....'


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Beth Gibbons of Portishead = just pure genius


Can I just confirm my love of Portishead has no element of base physical allure involved. It's just her voice. Nothing else. Especially not those eyes. No, not the eyes...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

gog said:


> Can I just confirm my love of Portishead has no element of base physical allure involved. It's just her voice. Nothing else. Especially not those eyes. No, not the eyes...


Why, did she have three of them, or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Why, did she have three of them, or something?


They have a certain je ne sais pas, but just the two!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bryan Ferry is a favourite of mine as well, but I have to give it to Kate Bush.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

John Lennon
Harry Nilsson
Laura Nyro
Peter Cetera w/ Chicago
Stevie Wonder
Gordon Lightfoot
Richard Sinclair
Frank Zappa


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

gog said:


> Can I just confirm my love of Portishead has no element of base physical allure involved. It's just her voice. Nothing else. Especially not those eyes. No, not the eyes...


I typically dislike smoking but the way that Beth Gibbons smoked her cigarette during the Roseland NYC concert was just mesmerizing with her torch singing.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Fm


deprofundis said:


> Bryan Ferry and roxy music, this music is so classy, i love his voice, more than this put a smile in my face each time i lisen to it, slave to love is good, avalon is soso but i like it.
> 
> You guys like Bryan Ferry ?
> 
> Have a nice day :tiphat:


Yes, I like Roxy Music but the biggest drawback I have realised over the years, are the completely nonsensical lyrics to many of their songs


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> I typically dislike smoking but the way that Beth Gibbons smoked her cigarette during the Roseland NYC concert was just mesmerizing with her torch singing.


You'd think a singer would want to protect their voice. But yeah, great concert, the orchestra really adds another dimension to the songs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Add Suzanne Vega to this list too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Haydn man said:


> Fm
> 
> Yes, I like Roxy Music but the biggest drawback I have realised over the years, are the completely nonsensical lyrics to many of their songs


He did provide some urbane beauts at times -

'I blew up your body, but you blew my mind...' (In Every Dream Home a Heartache)

'Through silken waters my gondola glides, and the bridge - it sighs...' (Song for Europe)

'Serpentine sleekness was always my weakness, like a simple tune...' (Mother of Pearl)

'As I was drifting past the Lorelei I heard the slinky sirens wail...WOOOOOOO!!' (Editions of You)

:tiphat:


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

BaronAlstromer said:


> Belinda Carlisle.












_;D_


----------



## Elder03 (Jan 31, 2015)

What a superb video!! Thanks for sharing dear!! One of my friends is a singer and I usually go to music concerts with him. You know he is one of the most popular domestic and highest paid singers!! I just love his performances.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Morton Harket. (A-ha)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Annie Lennox
Aretha Franklin
Robert Plant
Ruby Turner


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Note that I did not mention Katy Perry after this year's Super Bowl LOL.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Beth Gibbons of Portishead = just pure genius


Out of Season is brilliant album, but she made only that one solo I guess. Not big fan of Portishead, but Out of Season was one of the darkest, weirdest, most subtle and most musically perfect works I ever heard.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

If I should consider only 'singing' I fell in love with Brandi Carlile. I'm not such fan of live versions, but her live versions almost always sound even much better than studio recordings. Brilliant songs too. 
My favorite pop-rock musician would probably be Elton John.

Considering Roxy Music I knew some of their biggest hits. It's to me like some nice glamour pop music from 80's. I can't say that I'm crazy about it, but I do like it... and I didn't hear enough of their work.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Van Morrison is my favorite "pop" singer, using that word loosely, as his music encompasses everything from blues, rock, folk, etc. 

I love Roxy Music's first two albums but credit goes to the entire band, not just Ferry. Their later albums had plenty of fine moments as well.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Serge Gainsbourg. Too bad he expired long ago.

Party on, Serge.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Felix Cavaliere
Boz Scaggs
Jonatha Brooke
Annie Villenueve
Aldebert


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really do enjoy Tori Amos also quite a bit.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Neal Young
Bob Dylan
Johnny Winter


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

this forum has a very broad interpretation of what is considered pop music 

@OP (kinda-sorta in order)
1) Christina Aguilera
2) Cher
3) Mariah Carey
4) Madonna


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> this forum has a very broad interpretation of what is considered pop music


I think in the broad sense of the term, pop music = non classical. in the narrow sense of the term, it only encompasses such as Top 40, in which case I don't consider myself a listener to any pop music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Add in Colbie Caillat. That gal knows how to strum a guitar and purr a wonderful tune.


----------



## hapiper (Mar 2, 2015)

Cassandra Wilson, gives everything she does her own special twist. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't but she isn't afraid to try.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another pop singer I really like is Coralie Clement who sings in French. Very stylish and on point every single time.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Laura Branigan..........


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

erm...Lucia Popp?


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael Gira -- Swans


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another very good pop singer that I really enjoy hearing is Carole King. I really relish her Tapestry album which is a cult classic amongst many.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Joan Osborne. _Crazy Baby_ is just an iconic song for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Favourite female singers - Laura Nyro, Janis Joplin, Sandy Denny and Aretha Franklin. Honourable mentions: Hope Sandoval, Alison Goldfrapp, Big Mama Thornton, Katrina Leskanich.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tift Merritt is an alternative folk singer whose voice I do relish in fact quite a bit. Her recent collaboration with Simone Dinnerstein is just incredible.


----------

